# Delta 28-206 Band saw - buying advice needed - worth 350?



## semmons23 (Jun 24, 2011)

There is a local CL posting for a delta enclosed base 14" band saw with 1hp motor, mobile base and a circle cutting jig. I haven't seen it but it looks okay in the picture. Owner said it is in great condition and has a made in the USA tag on it. He said it was a 28-206 but he wasn't positive and will double check. Said he's had it about 8 years.

I really don't want a Chinese one. Anyway to know for sure? Anyone think it's a bad deal or a POS?

It was posted on 5/29 so he'll probably take less??

Thanks


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

If it's a 206 and in good shape I'd say it's a good deal, half what they're going for now. It includes the tension release and 4" dust port. If I didn't have one already I'd consider it. If he's got the 6" riser on it that be an even better deal cuz I think that kit goes for a $150 itself.


----------



## semmons23 (Jun 24, 2011)

Owner responded that its a 28-212 and the owners manual says its for 28-293/28-299. According to another post this is a USA Made saw with cast iron trunnions.

Can anyone confirm. If so I'm going to get it…probably will anyway.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

As far as I know Delta NEVER made a bandsaw with cast trunnions. The trunnion bracket is cast but the trunnion itself is pot metal.

Take a look at the casting for the upper wheel. Is it webbed or solid? Solid would be preferred especially if a riser has been installed.


----------



## KBX500 (May 21, 2011)

I can't confirm that it's made in USA, but if it has the tag on it…
The 28-299 was a Delta package deal built around the 28-212 
saw itself. The package deal number varies depending upon the 
base, whether it had a mobile base, fence, etc. Delta is notorius 
for not putting the package deal model number on the saw 
anywhere, which complicates research years later.

If it was me, I'd just buy it, if the price is right.

How much is he asking for it ?

Keith


----------



## semmons23 (Jun 24, 2011)

Well I decided to get it. He said he only used it for 1 project about 8 years ago and barely used it again. I've cleaned it up and it really does look basically new. Barely vibrated when I turned it on. - He took $325 and offered to bring it over in his truck. How could I refuse! I was orginally going to get somthing like the Crapsman/Rikon 10" new and then eventually get something larger like an 18" (at least a 1.5hp 14"). Maybe this will work for resawing but even if it doesn't work awesome, it can work for some time and can be kept with a 1/4" blade for curves etc.










I took the motor cover off and its a 1 HP Marathon/Made in the USA motor so I assume that's good.

The wheels are alluminum which I know is not ideal for resawing.










He said it has cool blocks in it but I wouldn't know.










The table is a little small but flat, and rust free. Fench seems pretty solid and has a slot in it - I assume for a resaw bar.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Looks like you got a good buy. Next step is to add a riser block to it. : ^ )


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

Yes, definitely go with a riser block kit, it will give you re-saw capability up to 12" provided you go slow and let the saw cut without forcing it. I have the same machine except for the bottom cabinet and the rods. Good luck with it and have fun, be safe. I have seen some accidents with the band saw, one fella split his thumb right down the middle all the way through his thumb nail and a bit past. Took a long long time before it stopped hurting he says.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## KBX500 (May 21, 2011)

Wow, that is a nice saw. That's a heck of a deal.
You'll get most of what you paid, or all of it, if you 
ever decide to sell it.
Keith


----------



## Spotcheck (Jun 26, 2011)

Essentially the same saw I have. Mine is 13 yrs old, though. You'll be fine with that one - including resawing - as long as you take care of any tune-up stuff required.

Over the years, I've upgraded things and replaced some things: new tires, new spring, replaced the OEM blocks with cool blocks, recetnly changed out worn-out thrust bearings with ceramics from Iturra, 6" riser kit, improved dust collection, replaced the mickey-mouse knob on tension rod with a crank handle, a Kreg fence, got a steal on a Carter ETG - love that item.

My "killer" score was a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity on a Lenox Tri-master 1/2" blade that I use only for resawing - in normal use, it will last a long time, but with special-purpose use only, shoudl last darn near forever.

Now, then - if I were to start from scratch with the total sum of the $$ spent bit-by-bit over a dozen years, I'd start with a different saw, but that wasn't possible.

Having been through all of that, for an "as-new" saw, I'd say that my priorities would be: [1] cool blocks, if you don't actually have them on there; [3] crank handle on tension rod; [3] Kreg fence - the OEM is not worth much IMO; [4] You get the riser block kit only when you finally run out of resaw room @ 6" .


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I've got exactly the same saw as yours. I bought mine about 12-13 years ago, and paid about $800 plus a free mobil base. So you did good on saw. It looks very clean and ready to use. I haven't done anything to the saw except a couple of improvements which I think helps. I did away with with the piece of crap dust collection on the saw, as it's way too small, and does nothing to capture the sawdust. I cut a 2 1/4" hole in the bottom door just below the top wheel and added a 2 1/2" universital dust port. I ran a 2 1/4" hose up to the dust collector. Works much better. The only other thing I've done was built a sled out of MDF w/ a hardwood runner to fit in the miter slot, and cut a dado in the sled to use a miter gauge. Nothing else. I don't have a rizer block, as I don't re-saw that much, and 6" is enough for me to do any re-sawing if I need to. It came standard with cool blocks. I've found no other reason to add or change anything about the saw. With good blades and proper set-up, it's all you need for now to get started. Don't invest a lot of $$$ in it if you don't have to. To see my saw, go to my home page, look at my woodshop pictures, and you'll see what I'm talking about. Keep it simple, and you'll do fine. Any questions I can answer, just PM me. Good luck… Rick.


----------



## semmons23 (Jun 24, 2011)

Original owner trashed the blade because he never set it up correctly. He had the guides in front of the gullets so it wore down the blade. And the thrust bearing was 1/4" behind the blade. Blade is so shot it won't even cut 1/2" mdf! My buddy has a jet that he added a riser block to so he's going to give me his old 93.5" blades since they don't fit anymore. No idea what he has but anything will be better.

I plan to take a closer look at the guides and keep them if they are cool blocks but if not I think I'll try some of the ceramic blocks. Then well see about any blade purchases.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Smitty316 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi, I just picked up a used 28-212 Delta 14" band saw. I've been looking for some parts, but none of the companies on line show this model. They all show a 28-209 and 28-213, but none of them can find a 28-212. I want to buy some parts for this, but I'm not sure what to do. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Ignoring the fact that this thread is over 6 years old…

There are only two Delta cast iron framed 14" band saws… one for wood only, and the other for wood/metal. Model numbers only change because of minor and/or cosmetic differences - like what kind of stand it has. Basically, any manual and parts for a wood only machine will work… ditto for the wood/metal version. What parts are you looking for?

Cheers,
Brad


----------

